# Python emerges from 10th-floor toilet



## News Bot (Jun 20, 2008)

*Published:* 20-Jun-08 08:53 AM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

A 1.8M black-headed python has been found in a toilet bowl on the 10th floor of a Darwin apartment block.

*Read More...*


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 20, 2008)

lol i wonder if any of the neighbours claimed it?


----------



## slim6y (Jun 20, 2008)

That snake was just going through the motions.... I mean it's not completely unturd... woops.. Unheard of.

The black headed poo... I mean python is a better find than a brown..... Like that fella Zut....


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 20, 2008)

i have seen a few brown headed pythons emerg for toilets but never a black head lol

i bet someone is missing it too


----------



## mica (Jun 20, 2008)

Some one used the Brown Headed joke already so I got nothing.......
Nice snake,just smelly..


----------



## BiteMee (Jun 20, 2008)

thats crazy, ive heard of a cat getting out through a toilet too.. its so weird i thought they'd drown or something in there.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it a black head python? Just doesn't look like one and they side it was as thick as your arm the one in the photo not very big?


----------



## major (Jun 20, 2008)

i thought blackheaded pythons had BLACK heads?????? that one in the photo doesnt


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the town was called " Flushing meadows"!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jun 20, 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=583378&rss=yes

The one in this story is a different snake - someone messed up....lol


----------



## Ryan H (Jun 20, 2008)

I just saw that on the news then lol


----------



## fraser888 (Jun 21, 2008)

> I just saw that on the news then lol


 
Same lol


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't know what you all mean by the python in the first article posted not being a blackheaded python. In the photo it is 100% a blackhead. In the article posted by ALK, its a hatchy and it does not mention that it was the python found in the toilet. I'd say that picture is just there as they didn't have acess to the actual picture.


----------



## Armand (Jun 21, 2008)

ahhh some people are just so lucky lol..


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 22, 2008)

i saw it on the news here in adelaide and the funny thing is they referred to it as a deadly python found in an apartment toilet pretty funny i love the unejukated ha ha


----------

